# Quest M3 roaster, import from Taiwan



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I want to order a Quest M3 direct from Taiwan. The manufacturer Fonglong Enterprise doesn't reply to me several mails. I just wanted a quotation to get an idea if it makes any sense to oder direct. Custom, fees and transport.....

Did any one from the forum order one from there or can give me a correct mail-address?

Thanks and kind regards

Ronald


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

onluxtex said:


> ...The manufacturer Fonglong Enterprise *doesn't reply* to me several mails. I just wanted a quotation...


 Ronald, FWIW i'd take *my* money elsewhere...ANY company that doesn't reply after "several" e-mails/phone-calls/letter/smoke-signals/morse-code/other ISN'T worthy (IMO) of your money...take your business to someone who is more appreciative of your custom.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Rincewind said:


> Ronald, FWIW i'd take *my* money elsewhere...ANY company that doesn't reply after "several" e-mails/phone-calls/letter/smoke-signals/morse-code/other ISN'T worthy (IMO) of your money...take your business to someone who is more appreciative of your custom.


 ok, that is true and not serious.

Can anybody give me an address where to buy it or get it less than € 1500,00

Alibaba doesn't list the Quest M3 any more.

To get a second hand one is not easy.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm assuming you've tried contacting Molly Yen at email [email protected]


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Now a got a Huky 500T, second hand but very good condition from the German Coffee Forums.

I try my best in roasting. Sometimes I get charcoal.


----------



## Turnado (Nov 6, 2020)

@Onluxtex i had the exact same lack of resonse when trying to buy a Quest M3. I then decided to inbest in an Amazon Dalian but unfortunately BB also weren't interested in discussing a sale. I bought an Aillio Bullet and enjoying the steep learning curve!


----------

